# Headlight retrofit



## daewoo (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi All

Here is a step by step with a few photos’ on how I retro fitted my lights. This is the projector that I fitted to this light.









First I removed the light assembly from the car.
Then removed all the rubber bits from it: Back Plug & Rubber D strip.

Heated the oven up two 200deg C. Turn oven off, and placed the light assembly in for 5 minutes.

Removed the hot light assembly from the oven and then using a knife, slowly prized the clear lens away from the body. 
















Once apart, I placed the clear lens somewhere safe from being scratched.

Then I unscrewed both light aiming screws and popped the light reflector off it pivot point.

The light reflector is what I used to mount the projector. So I made a template of the bolt holes and the centre hole required on a piece of cardboard. Then transferred that across to the back of the reflector.








Then using a dremel, I cut the holes required. I dry fitted the projector before painting the silver side of the reflector with matt black.








While waiting for that to dry, I added washes to the bolts to space the projector from the mounting base (the old reflector). The spacing required was about 15mm on all.
Then using moldable epoxy, I mounded 4 feet that the securing bolts would use.








Once that had hardened, I fitted the projector, use locktight on the nuts & cut off the excess thread.








Then fitted the unit into the back housing, and reattached the adjusting screws.








Heated the oven back up to 200, and did a reversal of the above to remove the lens.
The addition of silicon to help reseal wasn’t required, as there was plenty of original goo there.

Now I fitted the unit back into the car, hooked up the light and adjusted the position to suit.

There you have it.















For those that have picked up that I haven’t fitted a shroud over the projector. I still haven’t decided on what to use. And to remove the light and oven open it again will only take 15mins. So that’s the reason why.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Wally, you should have pressed "Edit" in your post on the Aussie Forum and copied the whole post (including photo codes) so they can be clicked here and viewed in full size.


----------



## daewoo (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Jalal.

Instead of editing, I'll let people come and look at the aussie site for more details, and also there are a lot of other interesting discussions there also.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good thinking Wally 

I think an intro is due here for the guys, as they don't know who you're and where you're from, apart from my comments LOL


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

What vehicle did you get the projector from?


----------

